
Show HN: Universal Admin Interface – Introducing AaaS (Admin as a Service) - seyz
http://beta.forestadmin.com
======
seyz
Hey guys, I'm a dev frustrated by creating unloved admin interface. That's why
I created Forest - a SaaS (we never have your data) that provides instantly a
customizable admin interface to your webapp.

I'd like to be challenged here, it would be awesome :)

------
rdyson
I might be Forest's biggest fan!

Forest couldn't be much easier to set up. We've been using it here at Willing
for a while and we're really happy – it took less than an hour to set
everything up and add a few custom actions.

On average, we save 4-5 hours per week by giving our customer support team the
ability to safely perform actions that previously would have been handled by
the dev team.

We haven't yet taken full advantage of creating data visualizations in Forest,
perhaps @seyz can show some off.

~~~
seyz
Willing was definitely the mother of all use cases, with your custom actions
already coded it was a matter of only a few lines to extend the Forest
connector and it was done. Haha, I see the data viz still do the trick, here
is a screenshot:
[http://www.forestadmin.com/public/img/screenshots/screenshot...](http://www.forestadmin.com/public/img/screenshots/screenshot
--carousel-dashboard@2x.png)

------
romainsalles
I've been using it for a month, and it clearly helps a lot: in less than 5
minutes I have managed to have a complete admin for my apps. A huge
improvement when you want to advance quickly.

Keep up the good work guys!

------
jastr
I clicked "Get Started" and was only then shown, that it only supports Rails
or Express.

Are there plans to support other frameworks, namely Django!?

Edit: Now I see the "Others" tab on the site. Signed up!

~~~
seyz
Apologies for the trouble, the homepage is obviously a WIP and it could be
more straightforward on that regard. Django is on our to-do list of supported
framework, we’re going as soon as possible and will let you know as soon as
it’s available! :-)

